# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Café Orgánico

## terny

Hola necesito SABER algo SOBRE  cafe organico, cual es su proceso y cuales son sus condiciones, nosotros tenemos 15 hectareas de terrenos cafetaleros en el centro poblado de Monteseco ex cooperativa, distrito de la Florida, Cajamarca. EL CUAL CRECE NATURALMENTE SIN NINGUN TIPO DE ABONO.Temas similares: Cafe organico o cafe convencional Artículo: Exportaciones de café orgánico sumaron US$245 millones en 2011 cafe organico Café orgánico alcanza los US$ 21.5 millones en exportaciones durante primer semestre Café orgánico representa el 56% de los cafés especiales producidos en Perú

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado colega: 
El tema del café orgánico está muy influenciado por la altura como uno de los principales factores de la calidad. En el café orgánico, hay que tener en cuenta el lugar donde se instalará o donde viene creciendo, dado que hay enfermedades como el ojo de pollo por ejemplo que son importantes. 
Por otro lado, hay que hacer un control integrado, sin insecticidas de la "broca" instalando trampas atrayentes. En cuanto al abonamiento, es recomendable el uso de compost o humus, también guano de isla. Podemos hacer dos abonamientos, uno en abril y otro en noviembre. 
Respecto a la poda, esta se realiza normalmente en agosto y setiembre, deguida de un deschuponeo en diciembre. 
Reitero que es muy importante la cosecha, y selección de granos. Ello garantizará un buen producto, cotizado por los compradores. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793 
Es importante señalar la importancia de cosechar el café cuando está maduro, pues en luego de la fermentación debe haber uniformidad.  
En cuanto a las labores

----------

